# problème de compilation avec librairie X11



## riri73 (15 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
je suis en train d'essayer de faire migrer mes prog. de linux à Mac OS X et bien sûr j'ai qq soucis, notamment avec X11. J'ai un prog. qui nécessite X11 et motif. Lors de la compil, j'ai le message suivant : 

/usr/bin/ld: Undefined symbols:
_XtAddCallback
_XtCloseDisplay
_XtCreateManagedWidget
_XtDisplay
...
etc

je retrouve pourtant les noms de ces fonctions dans les fichiers se trouvant dans /usr/X11R6/include/X11 et dans mon makefile j'ai bien des choses comme :

CFLAGS= -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/X11R6/include/X11 -I/sw/include/Xm -I/sw/include

ainsi que 

CLIBS=-L/usr/X11R6/lib -L/usr/X11R6/lib/X11 -L/sw/lib  -lXmu -lXm  -lm -lX11

qui sont utilisées lors de la compil et du link.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## riri73 (16 Mars 2007)

trouvé!
lors du link faut respecter l'ordre suivant pour les librairies  :
-lXm -lXt -lX11
subtiles, non ?!


----------



## ntx (16 Mars 2007)

Ca arrive de temps en temps quand les librairies linkées ne sont pas parfaitement "carrées". J'ai déjà eu des cas semblables au boulot, il fallait bricoler le makefile pendant 10 minutes pour trouver la bonne combinaison.


----------

